# How many meals per day?



## Dave

How many times a day do you feed your dog? We feed Benny once in the morning and once in the evening. I've heard some people only feed their dog once a day. How many meals do you give your dog?


----------



## Lynn-n-pops

I feed all mine twice a day morning and night. They only get 3 meals when they are in last 2 weeks of pregnancy or are feeding pups.


----------



## Tucker325

Yup 2 times a day


----------



## kendal

once a day for my girls, and sometimes there is a day or 2 in the week where they dont get fed or just get bones, chicken wings or backs. 

Echo was moved on to one meal a day at a very young day, she was prabable only a couple of months old, but that was because she refused to eat during the day and only ate at night with the other 2. but i have seen no ill efect.


----------



## Jo&Travis

Travis gets fed once in the morning around 7am and once in the evening around 6pm. He also gets low fat treats throughout the day


----------



## murphysmom

Murphy eats twice a day, once in the morning and then once at night.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo

Hi all!  New to the forum, was curious about portion size for a seven month old cockapoo. Will be getting my cockapoo in the next few days. I plan on feeding him twice day, early morning and evening. Thanks for any input!


----------



## kendal

what are you planning on feeding him. triel and eror is the best way, what you want is to be able to feel his ribs without them poking out. if you think he is to lean give larger meals, if you feel he is a tad chunkie then give him less. 

when my girls were on dry food they were on a cup of dry a day. 

now they get half a pound to a pound of raw meat a day.


pop up an intro about yourself and your pup, we would love to see photos when you get him.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo

I was doing research and looking into "premium" brands & trying to figure out their ingredients labels. I'm new to all of this, so it's a little overwhelming! A friend recommended Eukanuba Lamb and Rice.  Thanks!


----------



## Dave

When Benny was a puppy, we fed him three times a day. When he started leaving food during a meal, we cut a meal out and brought him down to two meals a day.

As for food, we noticed that the newest food we've gotten him he enjoys much more. I'm not sure of the specific brand, but it's made for small breeds. He's still very picky about his eating habits, but it's gotten much better. I'm not sure if they small breed puppy food (they might be for all breeds). But once he gets older, you should look into a small breed food if he's a smaller dog.


----------



## goose

Congrats on your new pup! 
I'd start with feeding twice a day. Our dog won't sit and eat when you put a bowl of food out, so we switched to leaving the food out all day. He snacks a few times a day. 
As for what brand, I'm of the belief of "no fillers," ie: corn, wheat. Dogs can't really digest them, and for small breed dogs, it can make them heavy. It also means they go to the bathroom more since they aren't digesting all of their food. I'd definitely use a puppy version of whatever food you choose, so that your dog gets the extra protein, at least until 10-11 months old. We use Halo and really like it.


----------



## franksmommy

I did a lot of research on Food for my puppy Frank and we decided on "Solid Gold". I get the puppy formula and he seems to be doing well and likes it.


----------



## AriEliyah

I just keep Black Beard's bowl full of some good, dry food. He eats when he pleases. He has filled out nicely since I rescued him and got rid of his worms, and now, he maintains a perfect balance naturally. Since he was a rescued street dog eating garbage and leftover people food, the pet store people suggested I feed him puppy food (which I've been feeding for about 3 months now, since I got him). On walks, he finds tidbits which he eats (unless I can take them away from him first), and he's fine. I'm starting to integrate adult dogfood into his diet. Also, I sometimes give him some boiled bits of chicken, when I have it. He's a healthy and tough little bugger; his health is better than mine. I can't afford to give him anything else, but I know for a fact that he's a helluva lot better off than when I found him!!


----------



## Enneirda.

Normally they eat there food for training throughout the day. On a day where I don't train, they get a cup each in the evenings.


----------



## Morph

Darla gets meat once in the morning and once in the evening. There is always a bowl of dried food down as well, which she eats as she pleases. Sometimes she'll eat 2 small bowls of this, sometimes 1 and sometimes doesn't eat any of it.
She's still quite skinny (i.e. not over weight) and not food obsessed so I think this works well for her. If we go round someone's house she happily help herself to any cat food or dog food that is left down for their animals.


----------



## merry

Our vet and puppy trainer said that anything food that has no filler is the best. corn and by products aren't good and they will go straight through and make him poop all the time without having the nutrients. We switched Dexter to Eukanuba and he loves it and eats and poops less. He eats a bit in the morning and then a bit at night.


----------

